# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tropica Master Grow



## russdesnoyer (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone have experience using TMG? I recently won a LFS raffle and am now the proud owner of a 4L (!) jug of the stuff. I currently use Seachem Fluorish and after several months of experimetation have worked out an effective dose rate of about .5-1ml/10gallons to give me about .2ppm chelated Fe. My plants are thriving and I get very little algae growth, so I'm hesitant to change but 4L is a lot of free fertilizer! From what I've read about TMG it contains substantially less iron (as ferrous sulfate) than Fluorish, so I'm thinking I may need to use more of the TMG to maintain a proper Fe level, but don't want to overdo it. If anyone uses this and could share their experience, I'd be grateful. Thanks for taking the time to read my post! 

Russ 

PS My tank(s) parameters on average: 3-4wpg light, CO2 injection to 20-30mg/l, macros: K2SO4 in excess, phospate .2-.5ppm, and nitrate between 5-15ppm depending on the aquarium.


----------



## russdesnoyer (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone have experience using TMG? I recently won a LFS raffle and am now the proud owner of a 4L (!) jug of the stuff. I currently use Seachem Fluorish and after several months of experimetation have worked out an effective dose rate of about .5-1ml/10gallons to give me about .2ppm chelated Fe. My plants are thriving and I get very little algae growth, so I'm hesitant to change but 4L is a lot of free fertilizer! From what I've read about TMG it contains substantially less iron (as ferrous sulfate) than Fluorish, so I'm thinking I may need to use more of the TMG to maintain a proper Fe level, but don't want to overdo it. If anyone uses this and could share their experience, I'd be grateful. Thanks for taking the time to read my post! 

Russ 

PS My tank(s) parameters on average: 3-4wpg light, CO2 injection to 20-30mg/l, macros: K2SO4 in excess, phospate .2-.5ppm, and nitrate between 5-15ppm depending on the aquarium.


----------



## JaredW (Feb 2, 2003)

My own feeling is that in a bright tank with CO2 I would probably not want to use either (regular) Flourish or TMG alone to bring up the iron, as I would be afraid of overdosing some element like copper. You can probably safely go to 3-4 times the label dosage, since these are geared to lower-tech tanks and there is a safety margin built in. So in addition to (regular) Flourish and other commercial products and chemicals, I use Flourish Iron to add additional iron.

Jared

Plant Resource Page and photos


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I use TMG myself. TMG is a trace fertilizer that should be supplemented with macros. Additional iron supplements would depend on several factors such as iron content of tap water, your substrate, etc. I have plenty of iron in my tap water; adding too much more iron will give me some green hair algae.

For dosing, use 1.5 times the recommended dose, divided over one week. You may need to adjust this slightly to your specific needs.

I would love to hear any differences you observe using TMG rather than Flourish!

Shameless plug: If you don't want it, I'd be happy to purchase it from you


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

What is the recommended dose on the jug?

I have always wanted to know that. How much does Claus Christensen recommend to use? I know it is not going to be enough for high light tanks, but i have a low light tank too.

Just curious...

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I think that Claus has told people in person that the instructions on the bottle are just a starting place. The actual dose should be increased upward to meet your needs.

Roger Miller


----------



## imported_Allen (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been using TMG for the last 2 years, and basically its great stuff. Using TMG alone without supplementation works... don't let anyone say otherwise... the recommended dose is 1ml/10L which is also what I use.

The last 4 months though I've been experimenting, and I've been adding K2SO4 to boost my potassium levels... interestingly, I've had to up my TMG dosing from 30ml to about 40ml... This is broken up into an initial 30ml at water change and extra 10 on the 4-5th day. Without the additional boost, bubbling is noticeable diminished on the 4-5th day. Not surprisingly, the plants love it, and grow at amazing rates... my ludwigia SP doubles its length in just over a week... which leads me to wonder... maybe I should just go back to my old regime... less pruning, more time









Allen 
============
Allen''''s Tank Pics.
============


----------

